# All in one Stihl bar adapter.



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

Good friend and AS member ask me to make a bar adapter for his Dolmar 9010 since there are none offered and the husky stud spacing is different. So I combined the designs ans came up with an adapter that will work on a lot if saws.

The top adapter is the husky purchased one. Middle is my 9010 adapter that I made and the bottom one is the combined one that I made.






6401 Makita





2171 Jonsered





630 Jonsered 





I don't have a picture of it on a 9010 or solo 694 but I assure you they will fit.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 19, 2013)

Send me one and I'll post 10 more pics of saws they fit!!! Don't forget the dolmar 6800-120-120si-120 super that have the conversion to large mount husky fall in this category!

Also... Major reps for making my 10mm old Jred mount bars into stihl mount with elongated slots for extra adjustability!!!! Mike is the man!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Send me one and I'll post 10 more pics of saws they fit!!! Don't forget the dolmar 6800-120-120si-120 super that have the conversion to large mount husky fall in this category!
> 
> Also... Major reps for making my 10mm old Jred mount bars into stihl mount with elongated slots for extra adjustability!!!! Mike is the man!



Will do Nathan I took pics of the saws that were in the shop at that time.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 19, 2013)

You do some very nifty work, bud.
Good pics to show the product, too.

Ron


----------



## tedmister2 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> You do some very nifty work, bud.
> Good pics to show the product, too.
> 
> Ron



If you decide to sell any I would definitely buy some. Those look Great.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> You do some very nifty work, bud.
> Good pics to show the product, too.
> 
> Ron



Thank you Ron, I do enjoy building stuff and this was something that I thought made sense.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

tedmister2 said:


> If you decide to sell any I would definitely buy some. Those look Great.



My whole intentions is to sell these.

Hows this sound?

12.00 each shipped for 1-5.
11.00 each shipped for 6-10.
10.00 each shipped for 11+

These are made of 1018 CFS.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 19, 2013)

FINE looking work, absolutely top notch! You wont have trouble selling those...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Sep 19, 2013)

Another one that might sell for you....

Is a Homelite stud pattern to large mount Stihl (I.E. Homelite 650, 750, 1050, 1130, etc.). It would make a nice option vs. the solid tip or harder to come by roller nose bars for these saws. The large mount Stihl bars have a nice belly profile and large bar tail that works on these saws. I think you would sell more than a few, and observing your work I am sure you can have whipped up and looking 100% in no time. I can send you dimensions if you need...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Another one that might sell for you....
> 
> Is a Homelite stud pattern to large mount Stihl (I.E. Homelite 650, 750, 1050, 1130, etc.). It would make a nice option vs. the solid tip or harder to come by roller nose bars for these saws. The large mount Stihl bars have a nice belly profile and large bar tail that works on these saws. I think you would sell more than a few, and observing your work I am sure you can have whipped up and looking 100% in no time. I can send you dimensions if you need...



Great idea and you will be rewarded!!!

I have 1050 and 650 both for a pattern thank you though.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Sep 19, 2013)

Those are some nice adaptors. I also LOVE the over/under twice pipes on that second saw pic!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> Those are some nice adaptors. I also LOVE the over/under twice pipes on that second saw pic!



Here is a better pic of them.


----------



## LowVolt (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice work! These are great!


----------



## tifnbrian (Sep 19, 2013)

Looks great if you do the one for the homies let me know thanks


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2013)

tifnbrian said:


> Looks great if you do the one for the homies let me know thanks



Can someone hook me up with pictures of 1130 homelite bar mount. I want to see if it is identical to 1050. Thank you.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 20, 2013)

Definitely rep worthy. I don't have any of your products but I appreciate your craftsmanship and contributions to AS :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2013)

Hinerman said:


> Definitely rep worthy. I don't have any of your products but I appreciate your craftsmanship and contributions to AS :msp_thumbup:



Thank you very much I enjoy building stuff and making a quality product.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Can someone hook me up with pictures of 1130 homelite bar mount. I want to see if it is identical to 1050. Thank you.



Mike,

Are you familiar with this link?:

Chain Saw Collectors Corner Bar Mount Patterns

Or pages 'FOR 118 - FOR 126' in the Oregon catalog:

OREGON 2013 Catalog: Chain saw chain, guide bars and lawn mower blades and parts

Lots of tail silhouettes to browse through for this type of product. 

Great niche product! (I purchased a STIHL to Dolmar adaptor last year that Steve NW WI made up, even though I don't have a Dolmar! Wanted one 'just in case'. Did not realize that there would be a deluxe, universal fit one coming out!)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is what they look like in production.





Profile in left vise top off in right vise.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 20, 2013)

Ready to ship.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Can someone hook me up with pictures of 1130 homelite bar mount. I want to see if it is identical to 1050. Thank you.



Bump


----------



## benp (Sep 22, 2013)

Awesome!!!

I need to get some of these!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 22, 2013)

benp said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> I need to get some of these!!



Is be more than happy to send you one of these


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Bump



Are you talking about the bar tail? If so, they're identical. Both saws (the 1050 and the 1130G) use the old Oregon F014 mount.

Bar Mount Pattern: 16

The bar mounting pad on each saw is similar, with the gear drive being in front of the saw case (and contacting the left side of the bar) rather than the right side. Also, the gear drive uses a small bar clamp/adjuster setup, as opposed to a clutch cover. They both use 3/8" studs with the same spacing. If I remember I'll shoot a pic of my Super XP1130's bar mount pad and clamp/adjuster block. The gear drives (XP-1100, XP-1130, Super XP-1130, 1130G, Super 1130G, 3100G) should be able to use the same 'adaptor' as the direct drive saws in the series.

These saws all use a different bar mount pattern than the 450/550/650/750, SXL-925, etc. Those use the Oregon D196/Windsor UXL pattern. I don't think I've ever compared stud spacing on those to the large frame (C-series, XP-1000 thru 1130G series, 2000/2100/3100G series, etc) saws. They do both use 3/8" studs. The Early XL-700/800 saws (and early XL-12/Super XL) used 5/16" studs.

Bar Mount Pattern: 14

Bar Mount Pattern: 10


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Are you talking about the bar tail? If so, they're identical. Both saws (the 1050 and the 1130G) use the old Oregon F014 mount.
> 
> Bar Mount Pattern: 16
> 
> ...



I was more looking for the bar plate retention screw like a 650 has. I have been thinking about making the homelite adapter like a rubber band and doing without the retention screw slot so that they could be more universal.


----------



## nstueve (Sep 23, 2013)

love your craftsmanship mike!

You know I'll have to get my hands one one of those... I like showing off your work to others that stop by the shop.


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was more looking for the bar plate retention screw like a 650 has. I have been thinking about making the homelite adapter like a rubber band and doing without the retention screw slot so that they could be more universal.



The large frame saws don't have a bar plate retention screw.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Sep 23, 2013)

Sweet, I will be placing an order when I get home to my computer. Can't deal with this phone. Nice work Mike.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Sweet, I will be placing an order when I get home to my computer. Can't deal with this phone. Nice work Mike.



Thanks Andy, I'll look forward to getting some adapters to u.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 26, 2013)

Had a request to see if these adapters will work on husky small mount saws...






Yes they will BUT, the tensioner hole will not line up nor will the oil groove. These saws also do not have the shoulder for the wider mount like a large mount saw so the adapter is a lil sloppy. 

The saw pictured is a 350.


----------



## Magnumitis (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for checking sir. I like your work


----------



## Philbert (Oct 7, 2013)

(Bump)


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 7, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Had a request to see if these adapters will work on husky small mount saws...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A lot of work on the bar would be needed, even if you made adaptors that fit the 8.2mm studs - and I'm still not convinced it is possible at all......

It would be nice if someone proved me wrong! :msp_smile:


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 18, 2013)

Very high quality piece here. I was very impressed with mine.....................and am eagerly awaiting the release of the Homelite adaptors. On that front.....................................it may be a good idea to produce a 14mm version for the large frame Homelites, as that'd allow use of large Stihl and Dolmar mount bars, which have a tail profile that more closely matches the old F014 mount bars used on those big boys. 

The 'medium' Stihl mount (12mm slot as used on the 661 on down) bar tail more closely matches the D096/D196/UXL type bars used on Homelite XL-900 series and 450/550/650/750 saws.

On another tangent....................a 5/16" inner slot version (for use with 12mm slot bars) would be great for the Poulans (245/306, 3400-4000 and 4200-5400 CounterVibes) and Homelites (XL-700/800 series) that had 5/16" studs rather than 3/8 studs.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thank you Aaron for the feedback.

I finally got some fires put out here at work and momma tore her ACL and meniscus so we meet with the surgeon tomorrow and see what the next step is. 

I hope to be cranking the homelite adapters out soon!!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 18, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> The 'medium' Stihl mount (12mm slot as used on the 661 on down) bar tail more closely matches the D096/D196/UXL type bars used on Homelite XL-900 series and 450/550/650/750 saws.
> 
> ..... .


 
That is logic, as they share the "D" size tail profile in the Oregon system.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2013)

be nice to have one for my solo 603


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you Aaron for the feedback.
> 
> I finally got some fires put out here at work and momma tore her ACL and meniscus so we meet with the surgeon tomorrow and see what the next step is.
> 
> I hope to be cranking the homelite adapters out soon!!



Gotta take care of momma!


----------



## arrow13 (Nov 18, 2013)

Very nice work sir. Glad to see that these are being made available for all of us saw owners. I personally like the 70's and 80's era saws to keep running.
I think your prices are very fair too!

Arrow13


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> be nice to have one for my solo 603


[email protected] is my PayPal address.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

Is there anybody on here that has a 3120 that I could get to measure over the bar studs. I have a potential customer that is asking if one of these adapters will fit on the 3120 and I would really like to tell him yes.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> [email protected]om is my PayPal address.


 you actually have one for the solo 603 going to a stihl mount???,,, I would be more then happy to get one for sure then


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> you actually have one for the solo 603 going to a stihl mount???,,, I would be more then happy to get one for sure then


 Yes it should according to Oregon the 603 is a d009 mount.

Please remember this is for the 12mm stihl mount.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes it should according to Oregon the 603 is a d009 mount.
> 
> Please remember this is for the 12mm stihl mount.


 yep,, it is a large huskie mount but the studs are closer together then a huskie,,, the bar I am using is a stihl mount 36" bar


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

It should work just like this.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought the huskie to stihl adaptor on line,,, I had to have the whole center milled out for it to work,,,, it did look just like that one,,,,, the bar studs are about 1/4" closer together then the huskie bar studs are


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 18, 2013)

The adapters are nice and work on the dolmars and other huskies with different bar spacing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

Hows this 08





Top is husky to 12mm

Middle is solo 694 dolmar 9010 to 12mm

Bottom is the ones I make!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> The adapters are nice and work on the dolmars and other huskies with different bar spacing.


Thank you Mike!!


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 18, 2013)

No problem. It's nice to not have to modify it to work on all different models.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hows this 08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just now got on since the site went down again,,,,, I think the bottom one is the one I need,,, I sent you an email about it,,,,, send back through email the info on it and details for payment just incase site goes down again


----------



## 038mag (Nov 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Great idea and you will be rewarded!!!
> 
> I have 1050 and 650 both for a pattern thank you though.


how do i purchase one of your spacers for a dolamr 120 and 120 super?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

[email protected] is my PayPal address. Or check or money order will be fine too. Between sales and the Christmas thread, and I am currently out of them and it will take me about 3 or 4 days to get some more made.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hows this 08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like the bottom one, but maybe it is a little longer than really needed?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> I like the bottom one, but maybe it is a little longer than really needed?


 If it was any shorter than you could not use it on a husky...................


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> If it was any shorter than you could not use it on a husky...................


OK, but in the picture it looks longer than the Husky specific one - maybe just an optical illution?


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> OK, but in the picture it looks longer than the Husky specific one - maybe just an optical illution?



Looks to me like the bottom one is shifted over to the left compared to the top one. Look at the right side and left side edges of both. Also, it appears that the camera was closer to the bottom piece than the top piece, and that would give the optical illusion that you're suggesting.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Looks to me like the bottom one is shifted over to the left compared to the top one. Look at the right side and left side edges of both. Also, it appears that the camera was closer to the bottom piece than the top piece, and that would give the optical illusion that you're suggesting.


 I believe you are right - all is well then!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> OK, but in the picture it looks longer than the Husky specific one - maybe just an optical illution?


Honestly I thought you were just stirring da pot!


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Honestly I thought you were just stirring da pot!


 
 I wasn't - it just looked a bit odd in the picture, but that is settled now!


----------



## fearofpavement (Nov 23, 2013)

So these fit the Stihl 3003 mount bar?
And would the same adapter allow use of a 3003 mount bar on a Jonsered 2172? A Husqvarna 455? What about the Husqvarna 51/55 series? what about the Poulan 3400/3700/4000 Countervibes?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Err umm I am not familiar with 3003 mount. All I know is 12mm or 14mm mount. So 2171 yes, 455 no, its a small mount along with 55. Poulan ill have to check.

Gimme a few min and ill go look.


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2013)

fearofpavement said:


> So these fit the Stihl 3003 mount bar?
> And would the same adapter allow use of a 3003 mount bar on a Jonsered 2172? A Husqvarna 455? What about the Husqvarna 51/55 series? what about the Poulan 3400/3700/4000 Countervibes?



They are indeed for the 12mm 3003 mount bars.

Yes for a Jonsered 2172.

No for a Husky 455.

No for a Husky 51/55.

No for the 3400/3700/4000, unless you open up the stud hole and slot on this adapter from 9mm to 9.5mm, and then put coil spring stud spacers on your studs (or use some really thin coil spring stud spacers without opening up the adapter hole/slot). The Poulan studs are 5/16" (8mm) and would be a sloppy fit in that adapter. You may also have oiler hole and/or adjuster hole issues to deal with on that 3003 mount bar when using it on your Poulan.

Mike is making Homelite/Stihl adapters soon. They're intended for use with 3/8" stud saws and 12mm bars. You'd still need to use some coil spring spacers (or an 'S' spacer) on 5/16" studs (and would still have to deal with any adjuster/oiler hole issues). I've been bugging Mike to make a 5/16" stud version of his adapters for use on Poulans and the 5/16" stud Homelites.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> They are indeed for the 12mm 3003 mount bars.
> 
> Yes for a Jonsered 2172.
> 
> ...


Thank you Aaron for that write up, I am not familiar with them German numbers... I will be making the homelite mount and poulan mounts but just ran out of these. I have material cut ready to go on the machine hopefully Monday. 


Thanks to all of you business is real good!!


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you Aaron for that write up, I am not familiar with them German numbers... I will be making the homelite mount and poulan mounts but just ran out of these. I have material cut ready to go on the machine hopefully Monday.
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you business is real good!!




Helping you is helping us! While I'm here bugging/supporting you..........................would a 14mm version of the Homelite adapters (for use with large Stihl/Dolmar mount bars on large frame Homelites and Macs) be a possibility?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 23, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Helping you is helping us! While I'm here bugging/supporting you..........................would a 14mm version of the Homelite adapters (for use with large Stihl/Dolmar mount bars on large frame Homelites and Macs) be a possibility?


Yes I think so!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 4, 2013)

OK finally made another run of 30 if anyone is interested. 

14mm version should be up next week getting material Friday!


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK finally made another run of 30 if anyone is interested.
> 
> 14mm version should be up next week getting material Friday!



How will the oiler holes of the 14mm mount bars add up with the oil output from the powerhead of the large Husky etc mount saws?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK finally made another run of 30 if anyone is interested.
> 
> 14mm version should be up next week getting material Friday!



14MM version for use on large frame Homelites/Macs (3/8" studs)? That'd be great for 1050's, 2100's, and the like.

The 12mm version for 3/8 stud XL-series Homelites and such (and a 12mm version for 5/16" stud Poulans and Homelites) will still be popular with us old saw nuts too.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Dec 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Good friend and AS member ask me to make a bar adapter for his Dolmar 9010 since there are none offered and the husky stud spacing is different. So I combined the designs ans came up with an adapter that will work on a lot if saws.
> 
> The top adapter is the husky purchased one. Middle is my 9010 adapter that I made and the bottom one is the combined one that I made.
> 
> ...



You did well with that. Can I get you to go the other way, and make me a 9010 to go on my bar adapter?


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 4, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> How will the oiler holes of the 14mm mount bars add up with the oil output from the powerhead of the large Husky etc mount saws?


I had to grind a channel to oil 14mm stihl on large husky.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 4, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> I had to grind a channel to oil 14mm stihl on large husky.



About what I thought!


----------



## nstueve (Dec 4, 2013)

psuiewalsh said:


> I had to grind a channel to oil 14mm stihl on large husky.


Yep, didn't think about channeling the bar to carry oil outward. How deep is your channel to carry oil out? I've cut a 1/8in thick plate steel adapter into the same bar tail shape and cut the slot in that. But that was on a old saw that had 1/2in of travel back and fourth on the clutch drum.


----------



## 038mag (Dec 8, 2013)

hey curious is to, if you make a spacer for the stihls, to run the big mount bars off 075, 084, 090 etc, to fit the smaller ones like 28's 34's etc. i have a lewis wench with a big mount bracket/bar , and wanna run an 028 on it, and it obviously has the smaller mounts


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 8, 2013)

038mag said:


> hey curious is to, if you make a spacer for the stihls, to run the big mount bars off 075, 084, 090 etc, to fit the smaller ones like 28's 34's etc. i have a lewis wench with a big mount bracket/bar , and wanna run an 028 on it, and it obviously has the smaller mounts


 These adapters actually put 12 millimeter stihl bars on Husqvarna Johnsered Solo Dolmar saws. If you get me some dimensions on what you want I could probably make and adapter so you could use your winch on a different saw.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Dec 9, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Yep, didn't think about channeling the bar to carry oil outward. How deep is your channel to carry oil out? I've cut a 1/8in thick plate steel adapter into the same bar tail shape and cut the slot in that. But that was on a old saw that had 1/2in of travel back and fourth on the clutch drum.


It was prob couple mm deep. I used a round carbide dremel. Marked the bar pad with lines so i did not grind too far and dump oil at far adjustments of the chain


----------



## nstueve (Dec 12, 2013)

So how about it mike... Is there enough meat to make a 1mm loop to convert 10mm Jred mount to 12mm Stihl?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2013)

nstueve said:


> So how about it mike... Is there enough meat to make a 1mm loop to convert 10mm Jred mount to 12mm Stihl?


Not really.........


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe some 1mm-ish diameter wire could be bent into an 'S' type space for what Nathan's talking about (10mm Jreds to 12mm Stihl). The 'rubber band Homelite/Stihl adapter would have to be .5mm thicker on each side to work on the 10mm Jonsereds studs. 

On another tangent..................................maybe 10mm Jonsereds to 14mm big Stihl would be a good idea?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Maybe some 1mm-ish diameter wire could be bent into an 'S' type space for what Nathan's talking about (10mm Jreds to 12mm Stihl). The 'rubber band Homelite/Stihl adapter would have to be .5mm thicker on each side to work on the 10mm Jonsereds studs.
> 
> On another tangent..................................maybe 10mm Jonsereds to 14mm big Stihl would be a good idea?


Agreed! They would DEFINITELYhave to be hardened or they would mushroom bad being that thin!


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 31, 2013)

hay mike. stihl all in one is the ****. nice to be able to run my stihl bars now  interested in the poulan to 12mm and stihl 14mm all in one. would the poulan one allow me to run a small mount stihl bar on my poulan 4200? that would be cool cause i only got a 36" poulan bar and would like to run smaller. not sure what the 14mm will be capable of but i'm interested. heck the homelite one would even be good to have  let me know.


----------



## SawTroll (Dec 31, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> .....
> 
> On another tangent..................................maybe 10mm Jonsereds to 14mm big Stihl would be a good idea?




Likely not, as the 14mm Stihl has a wider tail, so there will be issues with the oiling.

There likely is a way around that, but the question is if its worth the trouble?


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 31, 2013)

westcoaster90 said:


> hay mike. stihl all in one is the ****. nice to be able to run my stihl bars now  interested in the poulan to 12mm and stihl 14mm all in one. would the poulan one allow me to run a small mount stihl bar on my poulan 4200? that would be cool cause i only got a 36" poulan bar and would like to run smaller. not sure what the 14mm will be capable of but i'm interested. heck the homelite one would even be good to have  let me know.




12mm bars would probably be a better fit on that Poulan (as the 12mm bars have a tail that more closely matches the D176 mount Poulan/Echo mount bars). You can run XL series Homelite mount (D096, D196, UXL) bars on your Poulan if you run a stud spacer (either an 'S' clip, or spring spacers made from 4 coils of a 3/8" hardware store extension spring). Your 4200 was most likely sold with a UXL mount bar and an 'S' clip, as Windsor (who supplied bars for Poulan at that time) didn't have an equivalent to the D176 mount. Your 36" bar (if it's correct for the saw) is probably a Windsor UXL mount (and should have a stud spacer). Things get lost/discarded/replaced over the years however....


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> 12mm bars would probably be a better fit on that Poulan (as the 12mm bars have a tail that more closely matches the D176 mount Poulan/Echo mount bars). You can run XL series Homelite mount (D096, D196, UXL) bars on your Poulan if you run a stud spacer (either an 'S' clip, or spring spacers made from 4 coils of a 3/8" hardware store extension spring). Your 4200 was most likely sold with a UXL mount bar and an 'S' clip, as Windsor (who supplied bars for Poulan at that time) didn't have an equivalent to the D176 mount. Your 36" bar (if it's correct for the saw) is probably a Windsor UXL mount (and should have a stud spacer). Things get lost/discarded/replaced over the years however....



Come to think of it now i believe it does have little ring spacers over the studs at the base. I'd have to take a look again as i am am not 100% sure. Thanks Aaron. I am still interested in the capabilities of all mikes spacers. Would be good to have around regardless. I have a couple old pioneer bars i'm looking to use up or trade someday too. Haven't investigated them any yet though.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 31, 2013)

Got the 14mm 3003 adapter done today!


----------



## Big_Wood (Dec 31, 2013)

so mike. edumacate me on the capabilities the poulan to 12mm and 14mm all in one.


----------



## Eccentric (Dec 31, 2013)

Shane unless I'm mistaken, the Poulan and Homelite adapters haven't been made yet. That there is a Large Stihl (14mm)-to-Large-Husky (9mm) adapter. 

Mike posted a pic of his prototype 'rubber band' Stihl (12mm)-to-Homelite (9.5mm) adapter. Don't think he's producing those yet.

I've been bugging Mike for: 

-Stihl (12mm)-to-Poulan (5/16"), and 

-Large Stihl (14mm)-to-Homelite (9.5mm) adapters.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 1, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Got the 14mm 3003 adapter done today!


These first couple will go to Nathan and maybe Eric for test fit and pics since I do not have a 3003 bar........


----------



## Hoondasooner (Jan 21, 2014)

Are there still some of the Stihl 12mm adapters available? If so I would like to buy one.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hoondasooner said:


> Are there still some of the Stihl 12mm adapters available? If so I would like to buy one.


In stock and ready to ship!


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 23, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Got the 14mm 3003 adapter done today!



The 3003 mount is 12mm... the 3002 is 14mm  Anyhow, I am looking for an adapter to go from the 14mm (3002) Stihl bar to 3/8" McCulloch SP125 studs. Is that the one you sent to Nathan and Eric to test? If so, I'd like to order one also.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 23, 2014)

AKDoug said:


> The 3003 mount is 12mm... the 3002 is 14mm  Anyhow, I am looking for an adapter to go from the 14mm (3002) Stihl bar to 3/8" McCulloch SP125 studs. Is that the one you sent to Nathan and Eric to test? If so, I'd like to order one also.


No. The one I made is 14mm to large husky. I have plans for 14mm x 3/8


----------



## AKDoug (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll buy one when you get them done. It's become impossible to find the bar I need and I can readily get 3002 Stihl bars. I'd imagine that I'd be satisfied with a 12mm Stihl to 3/8", though


----------



## nstueve (Jan 24, 2014)

I've been abusing my adapters to their full potential! Mike makes great shiz!

If your shipping to AK you might want to check out the chain vises mike makes too. :wink:

Speaking of AK... I need to call a man about some fish. Sorry random thought...


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 24, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Got the 14mm 3003 adapter done today!



The 3003 mount isn't 14mm - 14mm is 3002 - as AKDoug said!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The 3003 mount isn't 14mm - 14mm is 3002 - as AKDoug said!


Ok. My bad.


----------



## Hoondasooner (Jan 27, 2014)

I received my adapter today for my Dolmar 6400. Very nice work for a Hack with a CNC Mill.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hoondasooner said:


> I received my adapter today for my Dolmar 6400. Very nice work for a Hack with a CNC Mill.


Thank you kind sir! I like to take pride in what I build!


----------



## rburg (Jan 28, 2014)

Got my adapter yesterday. Thanks Mike


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2014)

rburg said:


> Got my adapter yesterday. Thanks Mike


Anytime, Lemme know if there is anything I can help you with in the future!


----------



## cgraham1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks again for the great service!
Clint


----------



## CR888 (Apr 9, 2014)

Homelite410 makes really cool chainsaw stuff!


----------



## Lurch2 (Apr 10, 2014)

Bringing a pile of adapters to the GTG? I need to pick up a couple.


----------



## bigjl71 (Apr 13, 2014)

Looks to me you could also add the Echo CS-5500 to the list of saws that could use it....I had this saw before and the only bar and chain set-up you could run was their darn safety chain and bar, but after making a little cruder gadget than these, I was able to run a Stihl or Oregon bar and an aggressive chain.......I thought for the size of the 5500 it should cut a lot better, and after the mods it was like night and day, the CS-5500 became a pretty good saw to cut with....If I get time to work on the few I have setting around the garage I'll be ordering a few...looks like pretty good work...


----------



## watsonr (Apr 13, 2014)

Mike,
Looking to make a deal on a handful of these. The adapters I now get cost me to much and they don't fit everything... looking for something like 20 or more.
PM me some details please.
Randy


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)

I picked up a couple 12mm and 14mm adapters from Mike. The 12mm work great on my 372, 288 and 395. The 14mm fits the 3120 well.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)




----------



## psuiewalsh (May 5, 2014)




----------



## inventtis (May 7, 2014)

Since some of you have some machining skills, have any of you considered making some custom 12mm studs for the bar conversion instead of the adapter? If you modeled them off of the new ones on the Stihl 441, that would be an improvement, making bar changes easier.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 7, 2014)

That's a fantastic idea but if you wanted to switch back you have to pull the studs. These allow you to run both mounts on the saw.


----------



## tifnbrian (May 7, 2014)

All I want is the homelite adapters!


----------



## Eccentric (May 8, 2014)

I need to buy a couple more 12mm Husky adapters...............and I still eagerly await the 12mm Homelite, 12mm Poulan, and 14mm Homelite/Mac adapters.


Hiya Mike!opcorn:


----------



## AuerX (May 8, 2014)

I have no need for your wonderful products but who knows, Maybe one day I will!

Thanks for the time and effort to help out a lot of people with quality work.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 8, 2014)

Finnman said:


> I have no need for your wonderful products but who knows, Maybe one day I will!
> 
> Thanks for the time and effort to help out a lot of people with quality work.


Thank you! One never knows when they will stumble upon a stupid good deal on a bar that may not be the right mount! I had a guy give me a new Windsor 28" stihl mount and it works perfect on my Jonsered saws with my adapter. All of my original pictures are actually of that bar at the beginning of this thread!


----------



## heyduke (May 8, 2014)

here's how i do it

drill for bar studs and plate screws




check fit




cut to length




file/grind to fit 12mm and radius




check again




done


----------



## cgraham1 (May 8, 2014)

Not worth all that work to me. The time it would take me to do that is worth more than the $12 Homelite410 charges for his adapters, and his are much nicer.


----------



## heyduke (May 8, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> Not worth all that work to me. The time it would take me to do that is worth more than the $12 Homelite410 charges for his adapters, and his are much nicer.



sorry hombre, i wasn't offering to sell you anything, just showing you my method. i hope you buy lots of nice stuff.


----------



## AuerX (May 9, 2014)

heyduke said:


> here's how i do it



Pretty cool way to go about it.

There is room for all kinds of solutions in this world and the more we are aware of the better off we are.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 9, 2014)

Today's run!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 9, 2014)

I see your like Aaron, I know what your thinking!


----------



## watsonr (May 9, 2014)

those look pretty good.... and that's about 48 give or take.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 9, 2014)

Started out as 20 pounds ended up as 2


----------



## Homelite410 (May 9, 2014)

This round is ready to ship if anyone would like one or more!


----------



## Philbert (May 9, 2014)

Getting hard to follow this thread without a program.

The 12mm STIHL (3003) bars are the 'large mount' bars used on the MS271 - MS660? And the 14mm STIHL (3002) bars are the ones used on the MS880?

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Getting hard to follow this thread without a program.
> 
> The 12mm STIHL (3003) bars are the 'large mount' bars used on the MS271 - MS660? And the 14mm STIHL (3002) bars are the ones used on the MS880?
> 
> ...


That's correct!


----------



## SawTroll (May 10, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Getting hard to follow this thread without a program.
> 
> The 12mm STIHL (3003) bars are the 'large mount' bars used on the *MS271 - MS660*? And the 14mm STIHL (3002) bars are the ones used on the MS880?
> 
> ...



Actually on the 024/240 to 066/660, minus the 025/250, 241 and 251. 

Also, I believe there really are two slightly different 14mm mounts, the 3001 and the 3002.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2014)

Thanks st!


----------



## Philbert (May 10, 2014)

I was using the attached STIHL (US) chart for reference - I am sure that there are other, older models of saws and bars not listed.

http://www.stihlusa.com/WebContent/.../STIHL-Saw-Chain-Selection-Identification.pdf

Philbert


----------



## cat-face timber (May 25, 2014)

i have a stihl bar that came off a 050AV and a Pioneer bar that came off a P61 and i want to use them on my big Huskys
288 XP 272 XP and 385 XP.
do you have something that will work?


----------



## mdavlee (May 26, 2014)

Pioneer bar should be the same mount. The 050 is large 3002 mount and may be hard to get the tail to line up with oil holes.


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 26, 2014)

I run a 3002 bar on a 3120 or 395. Have to grind a oiler channel


----------



## cat-face timber (May 26, 2014)

psuiewalsh said:


> I run a 3002 bar on a 3120 or 395. Have to grind a oiler channel


Sir, what do you mean by oiler channel?
Do you have a picture?


----------



## psuiewalsh (May 26, 2014)

I don't have a bar or picture that I can find but if you look at the hole in the bar it is not in the correct place to line up with the channel on the saw. I took a carbide round nose dremel bit and created a channel to funnel oil from the saw to the hole onto the chain by removing bar material.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 26, 2014)

Yup the oiler hole is not even close so you have to get the oil there. 

That is a real good way to do it!


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 28, 2014)

Do you have to do any thing with the oil hole to run a 12mm stihl bar on a Jonsered 2171 with the adapter


----------



## Eccentric (Nov 28, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do you have to do any thing with the oil hole to run a 12mm stihl bar on a Jonsered 2171 with the adapter



Usually not.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Do you have to do any thing with the oil hole to run a 12mm stihl bar on a Jonsered 2171 with the adapter


J-red is the same as big Husky. Here's a pic of my old 2171 with a Homelite410 adapter and a Stihl ES bar, and my Dolmar is running the same setup. You must lengthen the bar slot and drill out the oiler holes on the Husky/JRed, the Dolmar will work as-is.


----------



## rburg (Nov 28, 2014)

No, but you will have to file the slot in the bar a little to get the bar back enough to put the chain on and you will have to file the holes for the bar adjuster so the clutch cover go on and off without sticking.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> J-red is the same as big Husky. Here's a pic of my old 2171 with a Homelite410 adapter and a Stihl ES bar, and my Dolmar is running the same setup. You must lengthen the bar slot and drill out the oiler holes on the Husky/JRed, the Dolmar will work as-is. View attachment 382722



Clint can you send me some pictures of what you had to do to your es bar to fit your j-red please


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Stihl Livin said:


> Clint can you send me some pictures of what you had to do to your es bar to fit your j-red please


I can later tonight after the kids are in bed.


----------



## Stihl Livin (Nov 28, 2014)

cgraham1 said:


> I can later tonight after the kids are in bed.



Thanks. I forget its only like 8 out west. Its 10 here and I'm headed to cut out at tree monkeys early so it's off to bed for me.


----------



## cgraham1 (Nov 29, 2014)

I did it the redneck way, with a drill press and a file. I added about 3/4" in length to the bar slot and drilled the adjuster holes a little larger...

Top is the stock bar, bottom is modified


----------



## mdavlee (Nov 30, 2014)

You can grind down the adjuster pin on the saw. That may be easier depending on if you have good drill bits or not. I use a 4.5" grinder with a rock to lengthen the slot in most of mine. A lot quicker that way.


----------



## MCW (Jan 14, 2015)

Received the bar adaptors today for the Dolmar 7900's. Finish is absolutely spot on and a very high quality item. Thanks Mike!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 14, 2015)

MCW said:


> Received the bar adaptors today for the Dolmar 7900's. Finish is absolutely spot on and a very high quality item. Thanks Mike!


Thanks Matt!


----------



## z50guru (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Mike. Got my adapters today  They look and fit great! Quality product. Im looking forward to doing more business in the near future. Thanks again friend.
Shane.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 28, 2015)

Hiya Mike! About time for me to bug you about those Homelite and Poulan adapters again. I'd sure love to test some of them out for ya..............



> Homelite to 12mm on the way
> Homelite to 14mm on the way
> Poulan to 12mm on the way


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you have a list of all the different ones that you make? The one in the signature line does not include ones you have made for the 3120s and the 7900s which were different lengths.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 28, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Do you have a list of all the different ones that you make? The one in the signature line does not include ones you have made for the 3120s and the 7900s which were different lengths.


Thank you for pointing that out. I will update my signature!


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 29, 2015)

Hiya Mike. Any word on them Poulan and Homelite adapters?


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 30, 2015)

Large mount Stihl to Mac 125?
Large mount Stihl to homelite?


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 30, 2015)

jeepyfz450 said:


> Large mount Stihl to Mac 125?
> Large mount Stihl to homelite?



Both of those would be covered by the Homelite to 14mm adapter once it becomes available.


----------



## Homelite410 (Mar 30, 2015)

The program is written.......


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 30, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> The program is written.......



Yay progress!


----------



## jeepyfz450 (Mar 30, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## blovehusky (Jun 29, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> The program is written.......


Any way to get a few of each adapter? I have a Husky 272xp, 394xp, and 3120 as well as several 12mm and 14mm Stihl mount bars. Your adapters are by far the best out there! I was hoping each size adapter would interchange with each saw I have? Other then the adapters, my other issue is modifying my big Stihl 14mm mount Cannon bar oiling holes to fit the 3120 and 395. They currently do not line up and there was mention of channeling the holes in previous posts. Any suggsstions/advise on how to do that? I don't want to ruin the bar and figured someone with more experience than me could suggest a way.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> I run a 3002 bar on a 3120 or 395. Have to grind a oiler channel



You surely have to, as the tail of the 3002 bars are wider than on the 3003 and large Husky. On some saws there may be a space issue as well?


----------



## blovehusky (Jun 29, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> You surely have to, as the tail of the 3002 bars are wider than on the 3003 and large Husky. On some saws there may be a space issue as well?


Can I channel the existing hole(s) with a dremmel or is it better to drill a new one? The bar currently has 3 oiling holes and none line up to the 3120 oil channel. The rear holes seem to be just above the saw channel, but the front hole is too far forward. Also, do I need to plug the unused holes? I am new to bar mods and would like to do it right the first time. Thank you for your advise!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2015)

blovehusky said:


> Can I channel the existing hole(s) with a dremmel or is it better to drill a new one? The bar currently has 3 oiling holes and none line up to the 3120 oil channel. The rear holes seem to be just above the saw channel, but the front hole is too far forward. Also, do I need to plug the unused holes? I am new to bar mods and would like to do it right the first time. Thank you for your advise!



I haven't done it, so I don't know exactly what you _have to _do_ - _but assume it is best to plug holes that are no longer in use, specially if they are in front of the ones that are used.


----------



## blovehusky (Jun 29, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> I haven't done it, so I don't know exactly what you _have to _do_ - _but assume it is best to plug holes that are no longer in use, specially if they are in front of the ones that are used.


I can plug the holes that are unused. My last concern is the tail of the bar. It definitely is a little wider then Husky bars. Do I need to shave it down and cut a deeper chain channel so it matched the tail of a Husky bar?


----------



## blovehusky (Jun 29, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> I picked up a couple 12mm and 14mm adapters from Mike. The 12mm work great on my 372, 288 and 395. The 14mm fits the 3120 well.


Did you have to do any oiler hole mods or tail mods to fit the big Stihl to your 3120? Just curious cause I'm doing the same thing.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 29, 2015)

blovehusky said:


> I can plug the holes that are unused. My last concern is the tail of the bar. It definitely is a little wider then Husky bars. Do I need to shave it down and cut a deeper chain channel so it matched the tail of a Husky bar?


Someone that has done it need to answer that - but the question is a good one. 

It likely depends on the sprocket size to be used?

Personally, I wouldn't have bothered to adapt Stihl 3002/3001 bar to any Husky saw at all - but people are different....


----------



## blovehusky (Jun 29, 2015)

I agree. I didn't plan to get Stihl bars, but was told they would fit big Husky saws with only little washers as adapters and everything else would line up. Oh well, I guess I'm trying to make it work as the seller won't take them back


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jun 29, 2015)

Always remember that bar adapters might work to allow a bar to be mounted, but they will not necessarily allow the bar and chain to be lubricated while running.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 29, 2015)

blovehusky said:


> I agree. I didn't plan to get Stihl bars, but was told they would fit big Husky saws with only little washers as adapters and everything else would line up. Oh well, I guess I'm trying to make it work as the seller won't take them back


Can always try to sell on Trading Post and buy the ones you really want.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 29, 2015)

Calm down fellas, I run 12mm stihl mounts on 4 of my saws and they oil fine. One is Oregon, sugi hara, a rollomatic es, and a cryo treated GB bar and they all oil just fine. Don't let the naysayers upset you Bryan they will work fine.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 30, 2015)

The 088 mount bars are a different animal than the 3003 mid stihl mount. You can make the oil grooves longer so oil will flow from the bar pad to the groove. I've done it to run a 21" 404 large mount stihl bar on the other saws.


----------



## A.B.R (Oct 1, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Good friend and AS member ask me to make a bar adapter for his Dolmar 9010 since there are none offered and the husky stud spacing is different. So I combined the designs ans came up with an adapter that will work on a lot if saws.
> 
> The top adapter is the husky purchased one. Middle is my 9010 adapter that I made and the bottom one is the combined one that I made.
> 
> ...





Homelite410 said:


> Here is what they look like in production.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Oct 1, 2015)

Mike sent me a couple 9010 adapters and they work perfectly! The 9010 has a narrower bar stud spacing so the adapter works even better b/c there is more room in the 12mm bar slot for more adjustment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 1, 2015)

Is the 9010 same as 6401?

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 1, 2015)

I don't think so.


----------



## Club Anderson (Oct 15, 2015)

I have an old Homelite Super XL (back when they were blue) and I would like to run a Stihl bar on it instead of the Oregon it has on it now. After reading over all these posts, I'm assuming the Homelite adapter will work for it, but how do I know which Stihl bar will fit?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

It will be the D025/ 3003.


----------



## nstueve (Oct 18, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Is the 9010 same as 6401?
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


Are you asking about the saws or the spacers? The 9010 has a narrower bar stud spacing than the 6400/7900. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Club Anderson (Oct 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> It will be the D025/ 3003.



Thank you sir! Any time frame on when those spacers will be done?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

I can whip one off this week.


----------



## cobey (Oct 18, 2015)

Can I get one of the homelite to stihl
And one of the husky to stihl adaptors
???


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 18, 2015)

Sure can


----------



## cobey (Oct 18, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Sure can


Pm me cost and I Will send $  thanks


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 19, 2015)

Mike I could still use a couple Homelite-12mm adapters.


Would still like to try out a Poulan-12mm adapter and a Homelite-14mm adapter for you as well. Been a while since I've bugged you about those...


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 21, 2015)

Do you have a 7900 to 14mm adapter? I think i have a 3120 to 14 of yours but it is much longer.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 21, 2015)

psuiewalsh said:


> Do you have a 7900 to 14mm adapter? I think i have a 3120 to 14 of yours but it is much longer.
> 
> Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


I have not made one of those.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 21, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Mike I could still use a couple Homelite-12mm adapters.
> 
> 
> Would still like to try out a Poulan-12mm adapter and a Homelite-14mm adapter for you as well. Been a while since I've bugged you about those...


Aaron, is the poulan adapter that you seek for a D-176 mount?


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 21, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Aaron, is the poulan adapter that you seek for a D-176 mount?



Yes.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 21, 2015)

I think I have an adapter already, I made some for the echo 590/600 saws.....


----------



## psuiewalsh (Oct 21, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I have not made one of those.


3120 it is then.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I think I have an adapter already, I made some for the echo 590/600 saws.....



I don't know if the 590/600/620 Echo has the same stud spacing as the D176 Poulan/Homelite/etc saws that I have.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 22, 2015)

What u got. I have a 10-10, sez, 3400 3700 3800.


----------



## Eccentric (Oct 22, 2015)

I have all them and more (well I don't have a 3800, but I do have a 4000). Other than the Super E-Z (which is K095/A095, with different stud spacing and such), those all have the same stud spacing (as do my Poulans, Macs, Homelites, Lombards and other D176 saws). That's the stud spacing I'm dealing with. Is the Echo 590-620 the same? IIRC, the only D176 saw that I have which has different stud spacing is my Echo 500VL.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 22, 2015)

Just a suggestion:
It's confusing keeping up with all the variations. Even terms like '_large STIHL_' to '_Large Husqvarna', _or '_12mm', '14mm', _etc_._ . . . 

Maybe you can make up a chart: 
Model 1 allows use of a XXXX bar on saws using YYYY, ZZZZ, and QQQQ tail profiles
Model 2 allows use of . . . .etc.

Where XXXX', 'YYYY, ZZZZ', and 'QQQQ' reference standard Oregon tail profiles. Folks could then look up their saws, or you could create a list of saws and tail profiles for them to reference.
http://content.yudu.com/web/y5b2/0A...ttp://www.oregonproducts.com/pro/pro_home.htm (Pages FOR138 - FOR144).


Philbert


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 22, 2015)

Is there an adapter that will work for the Dolmar 6100 to stihl. 
I know this has probably been answered but search did not bring it up.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 22, 2015)

CoreyB said:


> Is there an adapter that will work for the Dolmar 6100 to stihl.
> I know this has probably been answered but search did not bring it up.


What bar mount is it? K095?


----------



## nstueve (Oct 22, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> What bar mount is it? K095?


Yes it's a k095 b/c it's the same as a 5100/5105/510. 

Mike could make one... You'll find it's very hard to adapt a 12mm d025 Stihl mount bar inside the cover and have room for chain. Plus the oiling hole will need to be cross drilled down into the Stihl bar and the original one will need to be plugged. If the 6100 were a d009 husky mount it would be easy swap. The K095 to D025 conversion is not recommend as an "easy swap." 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoreyB (Oct 22, 2015)

nstueve said:


> Yes it's a k095 b/c it's the same as a 5100/5105/510.
> 
> Mike could make one... You'll find it's very hard to adapt a 12mm d025 Stihl mount bar inside the cover and have room for chain. Plus the oiling hole will need to be cross drilled down into the Stihl bar and the original one will need to be plugged. If the 6100 were a d009 husky mount it would be easy swap. The K095 to D025 conversion is not recommend as an "easy swap."
> 
> ...


Sounds like more of a hassle then it is worth to use an old bar. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Johny.W (Dec 14, 2015)

you still got the ones for 6401 Makita to 3003 bar ? and is that you selling them on ebay for 20$?


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Mike, I have an Ebay customer who would like an adapter to use Stihl bars on old big Homelites, 1050 and 2100.
If any of you guys see my ads on Ebay, just buy from Mike direct, he is the bomb!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you Dave, I have been contacted for that adapter and will have to make some. I am so swamped..


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 14, 2015)

don't tell me a house full of young children and a forum full of demanding chainsaw nuts can possibly take up much of your "free" time


----------



## waumpuscat (Dec 14, 2015)

Hey Mike can I get one for a Makita 6401 so I can use Stihl bars

waumpuscat at g mail


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2015)

waumpuscat said:


> Hey Mike can I get one for a Makita 6401 so I can use Stihl bars
> 
> waumpuscat at g mail


Sure can!


----------



## Johny.W (Dec 15, 2015)

paypal on the way


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2015)

Phillip Dahl I need your address.


----------



## waumpuscat (Dec 16, 2015)

mike i started a conversation which i hope is the same as sending a pm


----------



## gcdible1 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll take one to fit the 562xp wanting to run 3003 Stihl bars


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 13, 2017)

gcdible1 said:


> I'll take one to fit the 562xp wanting to run 3003 Stihl bars
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll have to jump back a few years first. Old thread.


----------



## can (Oct 14, 2017)

want to buy the new stihl 462, and fit it with the new husqvarna X cut chain (C85) or the oregon 73 lpx chain. Want a lightweight bar around 20 " I have not been able to find a such a bar, anyone know about a bar that could fit? (3/8, 1,5 mm gauge, and 20 inches with the stihl 3003 bar mount and as light as possible) Know that Cannon make such bars but think they are realy hevy. Is there a adapter that can be used? If there is nothing thats fitts I think i will buy the new Husqvarna 572, but its 0,6 kg heavier than the stihl 462 and not as strong eather. 

The new C 85 chain from HVA comes only as I know with the 1,5 mm drive links, and here in Norway the oregon lpx chain is only sold with the 1,5 mm drive links. I have always got the oregon chains sharper than the stihl chains so the 36 RSC/RMC is not an alternative. I have also used the new Husqvarna x cut chain SP33G in .325 for about a year now on mostly a stihl 261, but lately also on a jonsered 2260 and find it the best chain I have ever used on a chainsaw, so I have hight expectations on the new X cut in (3/8 C85)


----------



## SOS Ridgerider (Oct 14, 2017)

can said:


> want to buy the new stihl 462, and fit it with the new husqvarna X cut chain (C85) or the oregon 73 lpx chain. Want a lightweight bar around 20 " I have not been able to find a such a bar, anyone know about a bar that could fit? (3/8, 1,5 mm gauge, and 20 inches with the stihl 3003 bar mount and as light as possible) Know that Cannon make such bars but think they are realy hevy. Is there a adapter that can be used? If there is nothing thats fitts I think i will buy the new Husqvarna 572, but its 0,6 kg heavier than the stihl 462 and not as strong eather.
> 
> The new C 85 chain from HVA comes only as I know with the 1,5 mm drive links, and here in Norway the oregon lpx chain is only sold with the 1,5 mm drive links. I have always got the oregon chains sharper than the stihl chains so the 36 RSC/RMC is not an alternative. I have also used the new Husqvarna x cut chain SP33G in .325 for about a year now on mostly a stihl 261, but lately also on a jonsered 2260 and find it the best chain I have ever used on a chainsaw, so I have hight expectations on the new X cut in (3/8 C85)


In this case I would buy a 20” Tsumura or Sugihara Reduced weight bar in .058”/1.5mm, then have the bar mount slot machined to fit the Stihl. I have had it done on several bars myself. There shouldn’t be a problem finding a machine shop locally in Norway who could do that for you. I’m from Norway too, by the way. 
If you’re having issues finding that bar, let me know, and I can help you out and ship it to you. I know the Sugihara bar is available from at least one place right away.


----------



## can (Oct 14, 2017)

Hei and thanks for your support, maybee thats a good ide. I work in a "kommune" so here we have a workshop that may can help me. Think the 261 have the same bar mount system as the 462. I allredy have a 261 so I will try with a bar from our HVA 395 on the 261 to see how much who need to bee done. I asume you mean that I should buy a bar that fits the bigger HVA saws who has 0,058 gauge.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 14, 2017)

Or, you can buy a STIHL compatible bar, and have someone grind or mill the slot to 0.058".

Also depends if you want new. 'Thrifty' sawyers are known to buy a new .050 gauge bar; switch to .058 gauge chain when the groove gets worn; then progress to .063 after that.

You might find a used .050 STIHL mount guide bar that is worn enough to accept.058 chain. Maybe file the rails and replace the nose sprocket to 'refurbish' it?

Philbert


----------



## SOS Ridgerider (Oct 14, 2017)

can said:


> Hei and thanks for your support, maybee thats a good ide. I work in a "kommune" so here we have a workshop that may can help me. Think the 261 have the same bar mount system as the 462. I allredy have a 261 so I will try with a bar from our HVA 395 on the 261 to see how much who need to bee done. I asume you mean that I should buy a bar that fits the bigger HVA saws who has 0,058 gauge.


Hei. 
Yes, get an 0.058 gauge bar for large Husky mount, D009, and machine the slot to fit the Stihl. 
It works great, and you can still use the same bar on the Husky with a small and cheap adapter. I have several myself. If you work in a “Kommune”, I’m sure you can get that done easily. 
What part of the country are you in? I’m from Porsgrunn myself.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 15, 2017)

SOS Ridgerider said:


> In this case I would buy a 20” Tsumura or Sugihara Reduced weight bar in .058”/1.5mm, then have the bar mount slot machined to fit the Stihl. I have had it done on several bars myself. There shouldn’t be a problem finding a machine shop locally in Norway who could do that for you. I’m from Norway too, by the way.
> If you’re having issues finding that bar, let me know, and I can help you out and ship it to you. I know the Sugihara bar is available from at least one place right away.



I run a D009 .058" bar on one of my Stihl 360s. I just took a die grinder with a carbide burr and opened up the stud slot. Took maybe 10 mins. Could have stuck it in the milling machine too, but I didn't see any reason for spending that much time when it didn't have to be perfect.
I just put a Stihl bar over top, marked the slot with a scribe and opened up it up about the scribe line, and test fit it till it fit properly.

Reason for running that setup? I have 3 or 4 rolls of .058 chain collecting dust and couldn't find a 0.058" bar in Stihl pattern.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 15, 2017)

Philbert said:


> Or, you can buy a STIHL compatible bar, and have someone grind or mill the slot to 0.058".
> 
> Also depends if you want new. 'Thrifty' sawyers are known to buy a new .050 gauge bar; switch to .058 gauge chain when the groove gets worn; then progress to .063 after that.
> 
> ...



I've never had a bar wear out the slot to that point. I tried fitting 0.058" on a really worn 0.050 bar I had (like was about bottoming out the drivers worn out and it still wouldn't fit a 0.058" driver.
I got about 1000hrs out of the first bar on my processor, it's still fine other than the chain drivers bottom out. I thought about grinding down the drivers (haha)... hey a chain is $25 and a bar about $90... but I figured it would be tough on the the $100 drive sprocket.


----------



## can (Oct 15, 2017)

SOS Ridgerider said:


> Hei.
> Yes, get an 0.058 gauge bar for large Husky mount, D009, and machine the slot to fit the Stihl.
> It works great, and you can still use the same bar on the Husky with a small and cheap adapter. I have several myself. If you work in a “Kommune”, I’m sure you can get that done easily.
> What part of the country are you in? I’m from Porsgrunn myself.


Maybee thats the easiest way to do it, I will lock what I can find out and ask the mechanics what they think, thanks for your ides evryone so far. I am from a small island in the hardangerfjord, but I work at karmøy in the "kommune" down there.


----------



## SOS Ridgerider (Oct 15, 2017)

can said:


> Maybee thats the easiest way to do it, I will lock what I can find out and ask the mechanics what they think, thanks for your ides evryone so far. I am from a small island in the hardangerfjord, but I work at karmøy in the "kommune" down there.


Here’s one, if you want reduced weight:
http://www.woodcuttersgaragellc.com/product-page/20-sugihara-bar-for-a-husky


----------



## can (Nov 3, 2017)

sorry to say it but dont think my boss neither the mechanic was found of the ide of fitting a new husqvarna bar to a stihl saw, wouldent fiddling with something thats new. so looks like it gona bee the 572 if I dont come upp with something smart


----------



## ferrina (Nov 10, 2017)

Homelite410 said:


> Ready to ship.


----------



## ferrina (Nov 10, 2017)

Are they still for sale I would love a couple


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2017)

ferrina said:


> Are they still for sale I would love a couple


Sending pm.


----------



## Rennsman (Sep 6, 2021)

Is this project still ongoing?


----------

